# Side effects of steroids



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2003)

Just a list I found somewhere, would probably make a good sticky but I dont want to make this sticky hell.



> In general, and especially through the mass media, anabol/androgenic steroids are usually frowned upon. Steroids are not only accused of causing many severe side effects, but also there are ethical and moral doubts involved. The mass media's sensational news coverage has contributed greatly to this negative information. During the anti-steroid campaign, the press deliberately used those cases of illness that occurred during steroid intake and were documented in the scientific literature to warn and scare everyone taking these drugs. Due to a possible negative publicity it was not mentioned, however, that in most of the cases the patients already had severe diseases and health problems prior to steroid therapy. Steroids are basically prescription drugs that influence various physiological processes and consequently, have potential side effects. When diagnosing these side effects one must tell the toxic from the hormone-induced side effects. This important difference is usually omitted by the official authorities, in part, due to pure ignorance but also on purpose, since only in this way the spread of lies and false information is possible.
> 
> 
> In the category of the toxic side effects of anabolic/androgenic steroids, the potential effects on the liver are most apparent. These can manifest themselves in various dysfunctions of the liver. In the literature, cases have been mentioned where it came to a cholastasis (bile obstruction in the liver), a peliosis hepatis (bloodfilled cavities in the liver tissue, cysts), or liver cancer with the use of anabolic/ androgenic steroids. It is of great importance that these manifestations could almost exclusively be seen in those patients who previously had undergone a long-term steroid therapy and already had extensive liver damage or suffered from other internal diseases prior to the intake of steroids. It is of further interest that the administered steroid medication consisted almost exclusively of the 17-alpha alkylated, oral androgenic steroids. Especially the potentially liver-toxic substances methyltestosterne and oxymetholone were given in the course of therapy without suspension for several years. Evidence that steroids cause similar liver damage in healthy athlete3 could only be found in one or two rare cases, which is neither of statistic relevance nor allows for the preconception to expect liver damage by consumption of anabolic/androgenic steroids. "Insofar as a connection between steroid intake and tumor development could be established, until now, there is no evidence where testosterone or a testosterone ester is responsible for liver cancer. The reason had always been the androgen/anabolic with an alkyl substitute on the C-1 7 alpha of the steroid molecule... Accordingly it seems that testosterone and its esters are not (or are slightly) liver-toxic... Toxic liver damage: this, as mentioned above, is only expected with 17alpha alkyl derivatives... With a proper choice of the drug, there is no danger here." (From: Doping - verbotene Arzneimittel im Sport, Dirk Clasing, Manfred Donike, et al, pages 60 and 63). At this time it once again must be stressed that nearly all the liver-damaging results have been found in patients whose physicians prescribed steroids for the treatment of already existing, serious diseases. Although one cannot exclude the possibility of liver damage and delayed reaction in the future, empirical data shows that even with repeated, excessive, and prolonged intake of the potentially liver-toxic 1 7-alpha alkylated steroids by athletes, these symptoms rarely occur. In order to avoid any possible risks, one should. forego the use of I 7-alpha alkylated steroids. Since a total abandonment of these steroids is impossible for most athletes one should follow strict guidelines regarding the duration of intake and the dosage. Far-sighted athletes will therefore interrupt their steroid regimes in regular intervals by either stopping steroid intake alltogether or switching to a (potentially) non-toxic steroid (usually injectable). In many cases the problematic steroid will be combined with one or more "milder" steroids which interact in order to keep the dosage of the first at a moderate rate level without diminishing the effectiveness. In conclusion, one can say that the toxic, critical side effects on the liver occur mostly in those patients who have previously been ill and have received 1 7-alpha alkylated steroids as their treatment over longer periods of time.
> ...


----------



## mda1125 (Jun 22, 2003)

Mudge.

I've seen such a list before.. but what I've also heard (and I find this impossible to believe) is that these side effects don't have any studies to show they actually occur.

That most of these side effects come from individuals who are not taking the "steroid substance" properly.  And properly taken, with knowledge, these side effects can be avoided by the individual.

I'm only bringing this up because you posted some great info.  But where are the scientific studies to show that these side effects occur even with proper usage?

With anything, if abused or administered incorrectly, there will be side effects.  Even too much protein if you don't know your intake.  Too much water.  Too much booze.

I'd like to see a study, that shows, even with a healthy person, taking a normal dosage, under supervision, shit can still go wrong and it's not safe.

I've looked on the net.. (granted I've only looked minimally) and I can find plenty of side effects, but I can't find any studies.  I can find one or two people who've had a bad experience, but I can't find a controlled study that shows this stuff happens even if you are carefully and taking it in an educated fashion.

Hope you can post some good links.  I'm certainly not saying there are no studies.. just saying I couldn't find any in my brief browse on Google.  (and maybe the net isn't the place to look for the best scientific info.. dunno)


----------



## Mudge (Jun 22, 2003)

The net has plenty of studies out there, but as for "normal doses" I'm pretty sure a study like that wont exist(pretty likely, who gives cancer to someone for a study). The closest thing would be things that can lead to cancer or other problems. Like using EQ over 400mg/wk, and for how long - many drugs work by increasing red blood cell count like EQ does. If left unchecked it could lead to someones death due to blood clots in the body.

You can get cancer from something as simple as disturbing the tissue in the same place too often. This would be for example, sticking a needle in the same spot in your shoulder over and over again. This is an abnormal tissue disturbance and wouldn't allow the tissue to recover.

A couple pros now have kidney problems, I think one of them though had it in the family.

This is medicine, and if used improperly can cause problems, for someone who has no predisposition to some kind of problem that can be aggrivated by using then I would expect no real problems to arise.

What I can see are the two biggest problems to expect for a "normal" person, is an abcess from infection, not rotating sites, or putting too much oil in one location. Next would be jumping onto your next cycle not being fully recovered, this is probably rather common, most folks dont do regular blood tests.

Yet another possibilty is risk of infection from bunk gear, underground stuff, maybe home brew - alot of people have been using coffee filters for thier home brew fina, not exactly labratory practices.

If someone wont take the time to learn what needs to be done and ends up overusing, abusing and so on, then they are not only hurting themselves, but when they blame thier problems on gear it hurts everyone else and gives BB itself a bad image.

There are a couple docs I know of on another board, its possible that they would know of something, but I dont expect that low medical doses or modestly better would produce problems. I've seen medical tests using 100mg of dbol ED for 10 weeks! Your novice BB will not come close to that.


----------



## pop (Sep 6, 2004)

i  shud  b ok  on 20mgs  of  d-bol  then  i  hope  4  6  weeks  with  20mgs  of  nolvadex ed


----------



## Autarch (Sep 6, 2004)

Why haven't you been banned yet, pop?

 Just use the search tab at the top. 

 That's what it's there for.



 Am I correct in assuming that all of the above very directly relate to Ph/Ps's as well?

 That is a good list of stuff to look out for when I get around to trying some.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 8, 2005)

here is side effects.  (me) 

This was me 3 weeks into a bulk cycle of Reforvit, Duratest and Deca and 2 months after my cycle...

To no surprise I lost all my size as the acne on my back was so painful i was unable to go to the gym...





12 weeks

1-4 35mg of Revorvit B
1-12 500mg of Duratest
1-12 400mg of Deca

Post Cycle Therapy 

Nolva and HCG


----------



## LAM (Jun 8, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> here is side effects.  (me)
> 
> This was me 3 weeks into a bulk cycle of Reforvit, Duratest and Deca and 2 months after my cycle...
> 
> ...




was that your 1st cycle ?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2005)

I remember Reforvit coming in 25mg tabs, does it not? I had pretty bad acne but not that bad, accutane saved me. Hard on the body that stuff is though.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> was that your 1st cycle ?


yes.  i know it was a little high but it what was recommended by several sources... needless to say i shoulda done my own research


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I remember Reforvit coming in 25mg tabs, does it not? I had pretty bad acne but not that bad, accutane saved me. Hard on the body that stuff is though.


it was the liquid form not tabs.  It was horrible.  u could inject or drink.  It was a VERY dirty steroid so I drank it with OJ...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

BTW, that was 2 years ago.  I am now at 203 with 16.1% BF.... and lifting just about as much as I used to when on cycle...  

I do suffer from Hypogonadism but the doctor gave me some HCG cycles and my test levels have gone from 247 to above 400 and climbing..

Normal test levels are from 240 to 800+


----------

